

Creative Commons Explained - SatyaForDesign
http://blog.groupgyaan.com/2011/09/creative-commons-explained/

======
SatyaForDesign
Found an interesting article that takes a crack at explaining how the creative
commons licensing works. Many people out there who use content without
worrying too much about IP. But if approached correctly, the web has plenty of
content out there, that can be used legally to augment your ideas/arguments.

